# diferent - diferenta



## germanbz

Bona nit.
Venia ara de comprovar les regles i excepcions al voltant del femení en el adjectius en català. Llig:

(Excepcions al primer group d'adjectius invariables)

EXCEPCIONS: Tenen dos terminacions els mots següents: _anòm*al,* anòm*ala;* col·legi*al,* col·legi*ala;* m*al,* m*ala;* paral·l*el,* paral·l*ela;* cal*ent,* cal*enta;* cont*ent,* cont*enta;* corpul*ent,* corpul*enta;* cru*ent,* c__provenç*al,* provenç*ala;* anglòf*il,* anglòf*ila;* colombòf*il,* colombòf*ila;* tranqu*il,* tranqu*il·la;* comboi*ant,*comboi*anta;* qu*ant,* qu*anta;* s*ant,* s*anta;* t*ant,* t*anta;* at*ent,* at*enta;* __ru*enta;* dol*ent,* dol*enta;* fraudul*ent,* fraudul*enta;* incru*ent,* incru*enta;* opul*ent,* opul*enta;* l*ent,* l*enta;*pulverul*ent,* pulverul*enta;* purul*ent,* purul*enta;* somnol*ent,* somnol*enta;* sucul*ent,* sucul*enta;* val*ent,* val*enta;* viol*ent,* viol*enta;* virul*ent,* virul*enta;* av*ar,* av*ara;* bàrb*ar,* bàrb*ara;* búlg*ar,* búlg*ara;* c*ar,* c*ara;* cl*ar,* cl*ara;* ign*ar,* ign*ara;* ovíp*ar.

En canvi en el ésadir veig:

diferenta: *_Invariable en gènere: *un home diferent, una dona diferent*.Plural: *diferents*.
En lleng. *col·loquial *és habitual la marca de femení (*diferenta, diferentes*)
I en el diccionari del IEC 


diferent *1 *_adj._​ [LC] Que difereix en alguna cosa d’un altre. _Són dos ocells que no s’assemblen pas gaire; al contrari, són ben diferents. __Tinc *una opinió diferent* de la seva. __Els teus dos germans són molt diferents de caràcter. _


La pregunta es que si un bon grapat d'adjectius acabats en -ent apareixen com de doble terminació i a més (al menys jo no ho he trobat) diferent no apareix com invariable segons les regles generals. ¿Per què es considerat "diferenta" como de parla col.loquial o fins i tot es considerat directament com invariable)?

Gràcies.


----------



## Dymn

No acabo d'entendre la teva pregunta, però imagino que el teu dubte rau en el perquè de no acceptar _diferenta. 

_Doncs jo crec que no és gaire habitual, almenys aquí a Catalunya, de fer servir aquesta forma. He donat un cop d'ull al DCVB i he comprovat que no és cap fenomen modern, però em sona força malament. En canvi les excepcions aquestes (sobretot les d'adjectius més freqüents) les veig més comunes. Crec que hi ha una diferència clara entre _dolenta _o _valenta _i _diferenta._


----------



## germanbz

Diamant7 said:


> No acabo d'entendre la teva pregunta, però imagino que el teu dubte rau en el perquè de no acceptar _diferenta.
> 
> _Doncs jo crec que no és gaire habitual, almenys aquí a Catalunya, de fer servir aquesta forma. He donat un cop d'ull al DCVB i he comprovat que no és cap fenomen modern, però em sona força malament. En canvi les excepcions aquestes (sobretot les d'adjectius més freqüents) les veig més comunes. Crec que hi ha una diferència clara entre _dolenta _o _valenta _i _diferenta._



No entenc molt el concepte de "sonal força malament", podria entendre que es diga que en un dialecte en el qual no s'utilitza, sona "poc habitual" ¿pèro malament? 

Però al que vaig es quins criteris hi han darrere de l'acceptació o no dels femenins de alguns adjectius.

Posaré un altre exemple, fins i tot molt més comú, al menys per ací. El femení "*comuna*" (fem. de comú).

Diu el IEC en el cas de la forma "*comuna*" directament que *no *es "*admisible*". 
http://www2.iec.cat/institucio/secc.../morfologia/10FlexioNomsiAdjectius-Genere.pdf

Estem parlant d'una forma que a banda de ser absolutament habitual en dialectes del català, apareix desde l'edat mitjana en la llengua literària i que ha mantingut el seu ús i la seua la forma femenina des d'aleshores fins l'actualitat. El que em pregunte es si algú sap en quins criteris es poden basar les "aceptacions" o no, de l'Institut per a no considerarles "*correctes ni aceptables*" estes formes.


----------



## ernest_

germanbz said:


> Posaré un altre exemple, fins i tot molt més comú, al menys per ací. El femení "*comuna*" (fem. de comú).
> 
> Diu el IEC en el cas de la forma "*comuna*" directament que *no *es "*admisible*".
> http://www2.iec.cat/institucio/secc.../morfologia/10FlexioNomsiAdjectius-Genere.pdf


Al contrari, diu que cal evitar emprar _comú_ com a femení:

_Cal evitar igualment l’ús com a invariables dels adjectius variables comú/comuna, cortès/cortesa o gris/grisa._

(pàg. 115)


----------



## ACQM

¿Però German, si et diu que la forma "diferenta" es col·loquial? ¿On diu que sigui inacceptable? Per motius etimològics els adjectius acabats en -ent que provenen d'un verb (diferent: que difereix) son invariables, tot i que hi ha excepcions, per exemple, "diferenta" és acceptable, tot i que en un llenguatge culte "sona força malament", perque el sufix -ent sol ser invariable.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

En la majoria dels casos el criteri d'admissibilitat o inadmissibilitat de formes femenines en -a es l'existència de tals formes en llatí. E. g., a majoria dels adjectius citats deriva d'*adjectius* llatins en -entus, -enta, -entum (amb major freqüència, en -lentus etc.). A més a més, hi ha adjectius llatins de declinacions que, tot i tenir formes differents per almenys dos gèneres (e. g. commun|is, -is, -e, provintial|is, -is, -e) que en català en la majoria dels casos queden invariables.
Alguns pocs adjectius catalans (e. g. diferent, però també dolent, valent) deriven de participis del present que, sempre en llatí, tenen la mateixa forma per a tots els gèneres.
Ara, per què en alguns casos (dolenta, valenta, col·legiala, provençala, entre les esmentades), les formes femenines amb -a s'han establert com a correctes en comptes de formes etimològicamente invariables en gènere, no ho sé. No excloc la influència de l'occità on (com també en francès) formes en -a son normals i corrents per a tots tipus d'adjectius (doncs diferenta, provençala, comuna etc. no serien excepcions, sinó la regla) o de la parla col·loquial catalana. Potser que en el cas d'algunes paraules, sovint emprades per a qualificar persones (i no coses), ha prevalgut la distinció de gènere que abans no existia.


----------



## Suc de pinya

No acabo d'entendre la teva pregunta germanbz.

El mot diferent és invariable, per això ens "sona malament" (no t'ho prenguis com si fos dit en un to despectiu perquè t'asseguro que no ho és). En llenguatge col·loquial potser s'accepta diferenta, però en qualsevol cas no és un terme correcte i no hauriem d'utilitzar-lo per escrit. Comuna, en canvi, sí és correcte i hauríem de mirar de fer-lo servir sempre. 

Si la pregunta fa referència a per què alguns mots són invariables i altres no... Em temo que això és un tema etimològic i aquí no puc ajudar-te gaire. Però vaja, que les excepcions són això, excepcions a la norma general, i no crec que li haguem de buscar tres peus al gat.


----------



## Self-taught

En castellà com es diu; son dos preguntas diferentes o son dos preguntas diferentAs? Son dos personas iguales o dos personas igualAs?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

En castellà els adjectius que terminen en -e o en consonants (l, n, r) no tenen formes femenines particulars. Es diferencien només per nombre singular o plural. Hi només alguns substantius que fan excepció a la regla.


----------

